# Écran et résolution d'affichage pour Mac mini



## Charlie Carolus (10 Février 2019)

Bonjour,

Après dix ans de bons et loyaux services, il est temps de mettre mon MacBook Pro 13’ (mi-2009) à la retraite.

Pour le remplacer, j’envisage un Mac mini (ayant terminé mes études, je n’ai plus besoin de déplacer mon ordinateur, et je préfère le confort d’un grand écran).

Se pose par conséquent la question de l’écran à acheter. Pour avoir une certaine qualité d’image, j’aimerai un moniteur affichant une résolution de 2560 x 1440 minimum

Seulement, j’ai lu ici... : https://www.guide-gestion-des-couleurs.com/ecran-4k-pour-retouche-photo-montage-video.html

...que si l’écran n’offrait pas une résolution 4K, l’onglet « Moniteur » des Préférences systèmes ne proposait pas la mise à l’échelle des éléments.

Je cite le passage :

« _Mac OS, depuis 10.11 El Capitan et Windows 10 sont maintenant compatibles avec la 4K. Vous aurez donc la possibilité dans les préférences d'affichage de ces systèmes d'exploitation de choisir le pourcentage d'agrandissement des textes. Cela fonctionne maintenant parfaitement... pour ce qui est du système d'exploitation à proprement parler (…) Notons que *Mac OS ne donne accès à cette option que sur les écrans Retina, 4K ou 5K. Cette option n'est, par exemple, pas accessible sur les écrans 24 ou 25 pouces QHD (2560 x 1440)* qui en auraient pourtant bien besoin ! _»

Je crains donc que sur un écran de cette définition, les éléments (textes, polices, menus, etc.) s’affichent trop petits et rendent l’interface désagréable à l’usage.

Pour éviter ce problème, suis-je obligé d’investir dans un écran 4K ? Il y a-t-il des personnes qui utilisent des Macs avec des écrans de résolution inférieure, mais qui sont satisfaits de la taille des éléments, ou qui ont trouvé un moyen de régler celle-ci selon leurs besoins ? Bref, pour faire court, quelle résolution / quel écran conseilleriez-vous avec un Mac mini pour un usage bureautique au quotidien ?

(Je suis d’autant plus perplexe que j’ai téléchargé l’utilitaire Resolutinator sur l’iMac 21’5 4K de mes parents, et que celui-ci indique que l’écran utilise une résolution par défaut de 2048 x 1142… Est-ce une résolution simulée, ou est-ce que vraiment l’écran n’utilise par la 4K par défaut) ?

En espérant avoir été assez clair, je vous remercie par avance !

Charlie


----------



## fredj (12 Février 2019)

Bonjour. Avant de me lancer sur des explications sur la gestion des résolutions écran je te donne direct ce qui me paraît la meilleure solution pour toi : un ecran QHD d'une diagonale de 27 ou 28 pouces. C'est tres confortable et ca sera tres bien géré par le mac mini.


----------



## Charlie Carolus (13 Février 2019)

Super, merci beaucoup pour cette réponse ! J'avoue que j'étais un peu perdu avec tous ces détails techniques de résolution et de gestions moniteurs... Donc de la QHD suffit. Parfait, merci pour l'info, ça va m'aider à faire mon choix dans la jungle du marché des écrans !


----------



## fredj (13 Février 2019)

Ensuite, pour te donner des conseils plus précis, il faudrait nous dire quels sont tes usages principaux, car comme tu l'écris le marché est une vraie jungle avec beaucoup de références.


----------



## Charlie Carolus (20 Février 2019)

Tout d'abord, pardon pour la tardiveté de la réponse ; j'ai été pas mal pris ces derniers jours, et je n'ai plus pensé à consulter le forum... 



fredj a dit:


> Ensuite, pour te donner des conseils plus précis, il faudrait nous dire quels sont tes usages principaux, car comme tu l'écris le marché est une vraie jungle avec beaucoup de références.



J'utilise principalement mes ordinateurs pour *lire* (pas des livres, mais je lis énormément d'articles de presse généraliste ou spécialisée). Je sais que pour ce type d'utilisation "bureautique", on dit généralement que du 1920 x 1080 suffit ; mais j'avoue que pour avoir goûté à l'écran Rétina, je trouve que la finesse d'affichage est un énorme plus pour de longues sessions de lecture et repose beaucoup les yeux (utile pour un myope comme moi). Sinon, de la navigation Web et du stockage / visionage de photos, mais pas de retouche poussée. Pas de jeu vidéo, de logiciel de montage, ou de besoin pro en général. 
Ceci dit, je ne serai pas contre un écran avec une *bonne fidélité de couleurs* (je déteste ceux qui sur-saturent l'image pour la rendre plus flatteuse), et *qui puisse être utilisé en basse luminosité *(contrairement au vieux Samsung SyncMaster P2250 qui se met à émettre un sifflement très désagréable dès que la luminosité n'est plus réglée au maximum). 

Cela vous évoque-t-il une référence d'écran en particulier, ou n'importe quel QHD pourrait-il faire l'affaire ?

Merci encore pour vos conseils et le temps que vous consacrez à les écrire !


----------



## fredj (21 Février 2019)

Charlie Carolus a dit:


> Tout d'abord, pardon pour la tardiveté de la réponse ; j'ai été pas mal pris ces derniers jours, et je n'ai plus pensé à consulter le forum...
> 
> J'utilise principalement mes ordinateurs pour *lire* (pas des livres, mais je lis énormément d'articles de presse généraliste ou spécialisée). Je sais que pour ce type d'utilisation "bureautique", on dit généralement que du 1920 x 1080 suffit ; mais j'avoue que pour avoir goûté à l'écran Rétina, je trouve que la finesse d'affichage est un énorme plus pour de longues sessions de lecture et repose beaucoup les yeux (utile pour un myope comme moi). Sinon, de la navigation Web et du stockage / visionage de photos, mais pas de retouche poussée. Pas de jeu vidéo, de logiciel de montage, ou de besoin pro en général.
> Ceci dit, je ne serai pas contre un écran avec une *bonne fidélité de couleurs* (je déteste ceux qui sur-saturent l'image pour la rendre plus flatteuse), et *qui puisse être utilisé en basse luminosité *(contrairement au vieux Samsung SyncMaster P2250 qui se met à émettre un sifflement très désagréable dès que la luminosité n'est plus réglée au maximum).
> ...



C'est sur qu'après avoir gouté au Retina il est difficile de revenir à des résolutions classiques. Dans l'idéal, pour retrouver la sensation d'un écran Retina tout en conservant un large espace de travail, il vous faudrait un 27 pouces UHD. Petit problème : ça fonctionne avec un Mac mini 2018, mais ce n'est pas très fluide car le circuit vidéo intégré n'est pas très puissant. Donc l'agrément de la résolution serait compromis par un déplacement un peu saccadé des fenêtres etc... pour info la résolution obtenue sur un tel écran est de 167 dpi.

Les alternatives :
Un écran QHD 27 pouces : la résolution sera de 105 dpi. C'est correct mais on distingue quand même les pixels.
Un écran UHD 24 pouces : la résolution sera de 184 dpi. Ça sera mieux géré par le Mac Mini qu'un 27 pouces UHD, mais l'espace de travail sera plus petit (équivalent à un 1920x1080).

Ensuite le choix est surtout une question de budget.


----------



## Charlie Carolus (28 Février 2019)

Décidément, je ne m'améliore pas en termes de rapidité de réponse... Désolé.

Oui, effectivement, si on associe un MacMini + un écran UHD, j'ai un peu peur que la partie graphique ne tienne pas tout à fait le choc et que ça soit un peu saccadé (notamment pour le maniement de fenêtres Excel par exemple).
J'ai quand même acheté un écran UHD 28 pouces (un Samsung à 299 €, donc pas de folie niveau prix), que je comptais tester avec un MacMini commandé chez Darty le même jour... Seulement, pas de chance, le MacMini qui devait être livré hier n'a pas été reçu (problème avec le fournisseur d'après eux), et ne le serait pas avant le 11 mars au mieux. Du coup, impossible de tester ce que donne le mariage. (Et, accessoirement, je me demande s'il ne vaut pas mieux que j'annule la commande pour aller voir ailleurs, peut-être il y aurait-il moins de problèmes de livraison).

En tout cas, si j'arrive à avoir le tout un jour, je vous dirai ce que ça donne niveau confort d'utilisation. 

Merci encore et bonne journée !


----------



## paranoid2013 (25 Mars 2019)

Je reviens sur ce sujet.
Je vais acheter un Mac mini i5 /512 Go/ 16 Go Ram.

Et se pose la question de l’écran... il y a des tonnes de pages de forum à lire sur ce sujet et il est compliqué d’avoir une vision claire de ce problème de downscaling qui gêne beaucoup d’utilisateurs d’écrans 4K 27 pouces avec le mini.

Si je résume en disant qu’il vaut mieux s’en tenir à une de ces 3 options :
- écran 21 pouces 1080p
- écran 27 pouces QHD
- écran 32 pouces 4K
J’ai bon ?


----------



## ace92000 (12 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour, je me permets de relancer le sujet, j'ai prévu également d'acheter un mac mini dans les prochaines semaines (I5 256go + 8go de ram (que je vais faire evoluer moi mème à 32).

Je voudrais acheter un écran 32 pouces 4k, mais je veux être sur qu'il n'y aura aucun ralentissement de fenêtre, je n'ai pas prévu de jouer, mon utilisation principale sera la bureautique, navigation sur internet, et de temps à autre montage video simple de videos de famille.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Janvier 2020)

Donc un peu comme moi   

J'ai acheté un 32" 4k (3840x2160) que j'ai fini par retourner... 
macOS utilisait la résolution de base avec (je trouvais le texte trop petit), j'ai donc utilisé la résolution "à l'échelle" pour la changer et avoir qqc de proche de 1440p (bien plus agréable). Le fait d'avoir l'affichage en équivalent 1440p obligeait le mac mini à calculer l'image en 5120×2880 avant de la renvoyer à l'écran (visible en faisant une capture d'écran).

Par contre, l'écran n'était pas adapté à mon utilisation (je suis à 70cm de l'écran) et c'était difficile d'avoir du texte net partout. J'étais obligé d'incliner l'écran en hauteur (ou de changer la hauteur de mon siège) pour être bien en face et qu'il soit net. Peut-être que le fait d'avoir un écran incurvé provoquait cela. Si j'étais plus loin de l'écran, c'était mieux. Mais dans ce cas, je n'étais plus sur mon bureau.

Niveau ralentissement, si tu n'as qu'un seul écran cela devrait aller. Avec le 32" + un 27" 4k j'en avait un peu. Mais c'est sans doute à cause de la mise à l'échelle sur le 32" (et aussi sur le 27"). L'idéal étant de pouvoir tester l'écran avec le mac mini pour te faire une idée (et de ne pas hésiter à appliquer ton droit de rétractation)


> Vous avez un délai de 14 jours pour changer d'avis. C'est le _droit de rétractation_. Ce délai concerne les cas d'achat par internet, par téléphone ou par voie postale (vente par le biais de catalogues imprimés reçu par La Poste) ou par fax. Si vous exercez ce droit, le vendeur doit vous rembourser le bien ou la prestation de service commandé. Certains achats ne sont toutefois pas concernés.


----------



## ace92000 (12 Janvier 2020)

Merci pour ton retour, j'ai 60cm de recul. oui je ne prévois pas de mettre plus d'un écran, si je comprends bien le mac mini galère sur les grosses résolutions? dois-je pendre un QHD de plus petite taille (27-28) pour ne prendre aucun risque?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Janvier 2020)

Mon 27" est en 4k et macOS affiche par défaut une image en équivalent 1080p. Le texte est peut-être un peu gros par moment, mais bien net.
J'étais parti sur l'idée du 32" pour avoir plus de chose d'affiché à l'écran en même temps (2 documents sur 50% de l'écran par exemple). Ce qui est faisable sur le 27" mais avec l'affichage équivalent à du 1080p, c'est pas top.

Je suis donc parti sur l'idée d'avoir 2 écrans 27". Je devrais avoir un deuxième 27" bientôt (en 1440p = QHD cette fois-ci). Il me sera utile pour avoir plusieurs fenêtres sur le même écran, plus d'information dans une application en plein écran comme TweetDeck ou pour regarder des vidéos alors que je travaille/lis sur l'autre.

Le top, c'est de pouvoir se faire une idée. Mais en magasin, difficile de trouver autre chose que du 1080p en présentation   

ps: au boulot je dois avoir un 27" en 1440p  mais jamais pu vérifier (impossible de voir le modèle ou la résolution) à cause des droits réduits sur nos postes


----------



## Jacques L (25 Mars 2020)

Bonjour à tous.
Je me greffe sur ce fil car j'hésite en ce moment entre l'achat d'un Imac 21" et un mac mini accompagné d'un écran 21' aussi performant que le rétina.
Mais pour faire ce choix en connaissance de cause, il faut que je trouve l'écran qui va bien, y en a-t-il un que vous pourriez me conseiller, si possible à moins de 5000 euros Mes utilisations sont basiques, surf, bureautique et visionnage de films sur Netflix (différence de goûts cinéma avec mon épouse )

Question subsidiaire totalement HS, j'ai lu que si on a fusion-drive on ne peut pas avoir de DDE. Ça veut dire pas de sauvegarde, pas de Time machine et pas de stockage de masse? Ça me semble impossible.


----------



## barutnicolas (8 Avril 2020)

fredj a dit:


> Ensuite, pour te donner des conseils plus précis, il faudrait nous dire quels sont tes usages principaux, car comme tu l'écris le marché est une vraie jungle avec beaucoup de références.


Bonjour
J envisage d avoir un Mac mini 2020 i7 32GB et je souhaite un écran 27 pouces
Vous conseillez avec cette configuration 4K ou QHD?
Merci


----------



## Jacques L (8 Avril 2020)

Je ne suis pas sûr que nous ayons de réponse, les écrans sont confinés


----------

